# Tivo stuck at powering up



## stlrec (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a S1 with 310xtreme on a 160gig and a cachecard. I tried to update the cachecard drivers and wound up stuck at powering up. I decided to redo my HD to fix it. I put my original HD in with a 310c image on it.

I tried to use a 251xtreme.iso disk and got to 99.9 %. I put it back into the tivo with hope , but still stuck at powering up.
After that I tried using a 251xtreme.mfs restore . Same thing. I tried to add 310xtreme both ways and still suck at powering up.

Frustrated I formatted the HD with a Win98 Dos boot disk. I then went through the whole install process again.with the same results. I finally made a backup of the working 310c and restored it using the LBA48 disk. Still stuck at powering up. When I try install 310xtreme over the 310c I get an unrecognized version of tivo error. Is there anything that I can do to get this to work again ?

Thanks.
Stlrec


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

You won't get much help with 2.5Xtreme in these forums since it's one of the verboten topics here. You should wait and see if anyone responds to your identical post at DDB since they don't mind discussing it.


----------

